# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Albert Einstein

## iliria e para

Albert Einstein
Vdiq me 18 prill 1955 Ne moshen 76 vjeçare ne spitalin  e qytetin Pinceton te New jersey-it Ajo dite ishte e hene ashtu si edhe kjo sot, 50 vite pas.
Veprat e tij sikurse ajo per teorine e relativitetit kanpas nje domethenje te madhe ne zhvillimin e fizikes por edhe jetes ne pergjithesi.
Si do te dukej bota sot sikur mos te kishte lindur ky njeri?

----------


## diikush

Ajnshtanin e admiroj shume...gjeni i madh, qofte ne fushen e fizikes, por edhe me implikimet me te gjera  aplikuara ne filozofi dhe ne jete te teorive te tij...

----------


## kolombi

*Anjshtain: Ndoshta shkencëtari më i madh i kohrave
* 


*Anjshtaini bëri revolucion në fizikë* 


 Sot (18 prill) është 50-vjetori i vdekjes së Albert Anjshtainit, ndoshta shkencëtari më i njohur i të gjitha kohrave.
Viti 2005 është gjithashtu 100-vjetori i studimeve të tij më të mëdha shkencore që ndryshuan drejtimin e fizikës në shekullin 20 - UNESCO e ka shpallur këtë vit si Vitin Ndërkombëtar të Fizikës për nder të këtij përvjetori.

Por nga fundi i jetës së tij, Anjshtaini u kthye gjithashtu në një njeri me autoritet të lartë moral, duke u dhënë leksione qeverive për paqen dhe përgjegjësinë shoqërore.

Filozofi Bertrand Russell kujton se mësoi për vdekjen e Anjshtainit ndërsa po fluturonte nga Roma në Paris - kaq e madhe ishte fama e Anjshtainit saqë piloti e bëri të ditur lajmin sapo e dëgjoi në radio.

Për më shumë se 30 vjet Anjshtaini kishte pushtuar faqet e para të gazetave - ose duke shpallur kundërshtimin e tij ndaj armëve bërthamore, ose duke provuar se forca e rëndesës kishte fuqinë të përkulte rrezet e dritës.

Ai kishte hyrë në skenën shkencore 50 vjet para vdekjes së tij me një seri studimesh në vitin 1905 që ripërcaktuan natyrën e hapësirës dhe kohës, dhe të botës bërthamore.

Disa nga problemet që ai ngriti ende vazhdojnë të kaplojnë mendjet më të larta në shkencë.

Një satelit 700-milion dollarësh tani po përpiqet të provojë nëse rrotullimi i Tokës ka ndikimin që teoritë e tij parashikuan mbi hapësirën e jashtme.

Grupe studimore në të gjithë botën po studjojnë një gjendje të pazakontë fluide të materies të parashikuar nga Anjshtaini dhe fizikani indian Satyendranath Bose në vitet 1920, por që u zbulua vetëm dekadën e fundit.

Megjithëse mprehtësia e tij shkencore ra me plakjen e tij, ai përdori ndikimin e tij për të promovuar paqen dhe drejtësinë.

Akti i fundit i Anjshtainit ishte nënshkrimi, së bashku me Bertrand Russellin, i një manifesti që paralajmëronte për rrezikun e holokausit bërthamor, duke i bërë thirrje vendeve të shmangin luftën.

Tani pas 50 vjetësh, imazhi i Anjshtainit si mendimtar politik dhe ëndërrimtar i botëve të paimagjinueshme mbetet më i fuqishëm se kurrë ndonjëherë.


Marre nga BBC

----------


## friendlyboy1

kontributi qe einstein i beri shkences me formulen e tij energjia = mas her shpejtsin e drites ne fuqi 2 coi njeriun ne hen.

----------


## diikush

na thoni ndonje gje tjeter per Ajnshtajnin, ndonje nga ato fotot e cuditshme te tij, etj etj.

----------


## Davius

> na thoni ndonje gje tjeter per Ajnshtajnin, ndonje nga ato fotot e cuditshme te tij, etj etj.


Ja edhe klasa e tij....

----------


## Dr Rieux

Ndermjet te tjerash, Ajnshtajn refuzoi ne 1952 te behet presidenti i dyte i Israelit. E famshem eshte dhe thenia e tij mbi pasojat e armeve berthamore: "Nuk e di me cfare armesh do te luftohet ne luften e trete boterore, por ne te katerten do te luftohet me gure dhe comanga".

----------


## helene

Kur ulesh me nje vajze te kendshme per dy ore te duken dy minuta, kur ulesh mbi nje stufe te nxehte per dy minuta , te duken dy ore, Ky eshte relativiteti :buzeqeshje: )
Graviteti s'eshte pergjegjes per njerezit qe bien ne dashuri:P
Njerezit nuk quajne te zgjuar dike tjeter, pervecse nese eshte armik.
Ajo qe me intereson te di eshte nese Zoti pati alternative tjeter kur krijoi boten.

Do ishte e mundur qe gjithshka te shpjegohej shkencerisht, po s'do kishte kuptim, si mund te pershkruhet nje simfoni e Beethovenit si nje ndryshim i presionit te valeve.

Imagjinata eshte me e rendesishme sesa dija.

----------


## miri

> Imagjinata eshte me e rendesishme sesa dija


Kjo vazhdon:
... Dija ka limite se sa mundesh te mesosh, kurse imagjinata rrethon universin

PS. persa i perket asaj ne anglisht do ishte me mire tu thonit njerezve te shkonin tek google.com dhe te shkruanin "Albert Einstein" dhe do te gjenin informacione me te dobishme per jeten e tij, sa lodheni ti beni copy/paste kur forumi duhet te jete shqip.

----------


## diikush

Imagjnata eshet me e rendesishme sesa dija...




> Kjo vazhdon:
> ... Dija ka limite se sa mundesh te mesosh, kurse imagjinata rrethon universin
> ....


dhe ajo qe thoshte ai 'ajo qe me intereson mua te ti eshte te dij se si mendon Zoti...'

Kjo eshet nje nga arsyet qe Ajnshajni ka nje vend te vecante tek une...
I admiroj shkencetaret dhe dijetaret qe dalin pertej cakut te ngushte te specialitetit te tyre, dhe i kushtojne nje konsiderate te vecante te pergjithshmes, jetes ne pergjithesi, etj., dhe kur arrijne ta bejne kete dhe njekohesisht kane kapacitetin e jashtezakonshem per te kontribuar, atehere ata kane bere dicka madheshtore dhe kane lene nje emer te vecante per veten e tyre ne historine e njerezimit.

Ajnshtajni ishte nje prej tyre

----------


## helene

Albert Eintein ka lene trurin e vete ne trashegimi?
 Ai u lejoi shkencetareve qe pas vdekjes te merrnin trurin dhe ta studionin.Keshtu diten e vdekjes se tij,ne moshen 76 vjecare ,truri iu hoq nga trupi (kishin kaluar 7 ore nga momenti i vdekjes) dhe iu la trashegimi disa universiteteve amerikane per studime te ardhshme :ngerdheshje: 
 Truri i Einstein-it nuk eshte ne mase me i madh sesa truri i njerezve te tjere. Sidoqofte, lobet parietale (dmth ato anesore se shqip s'e kam idene e termit :ngerdheshje: ) qe jane qender e aftesive matematike, muzikale dhe gjuhesore jane me te gjera, rreth 15% me shume se normalisht dhe kjo mund te shpjegoje aftesite e tij te jashtezakonshme.Gjithashtu ne trurin e tij,pikerisht ne kete pjese vihet re mungesa e nje thellimi qe zakonisht eshte prezent dhe ndihmon ne organizimin e mendimeve ne kete zone te trurit.Mendohet qe kjo mangesi ka ndihmuar ne komunikim me te shpejte midis neuroneve.

----------


## ATMAN

Ai ishte 26-vjeçar. Punonte si ekspert teknik në Zyrën Zvicerane të Patentave (Swiss Patent Office) në Bernë. Ai ishte provë e krijimit të një koncepti rrënjësisht të ri të hapësirës dhe kohës, lëndës dhe energjisë  

  Përgatiti: Fitim Zekthi

Nga fundi i shekullit të 19-të fizika kishte hyrë në një krizë të thellë. Shkencëtarët më të njohur mendonin se fizika kishte mbërritur në fundin e saj. Kjo disiplinë shkencore ishte zhvilluar në një hap të pabesueshën nga një botë makrofizike me objekte të dukshme në një botë të mikrofizikës me ndodhi të cilat rrjedhin në shpejtësi të paimagjinueshme dhe me rend po të tillë forcash, gjë që ishte tej të kuptuarit njerëzor. Dera e botës së kuantiumit fizik duhej hapur. Por kush do ta gjente çelësin e kuptimit të ri të botës? Atëherë mbërriti viti 1905. Në këtë vit një djalosh botoi pesë artikuj njëri pas tjetrit në gazetën Amalen der physic. Emri i tij: Albert Ajnshtajn. Ai ishte 26-vjeçar. Dhe punonte si ekspert teknik në Zyrën Zvicerane të Patentave (Swiss Patent Office) në Bernë. Ai ishte provë e krijimit të një koncepti rrënjësisht të ri të hapësirës dhe kohës, lëndës dhe energjisë dhe mendimet e shprehura në këta artikuj. 1905-a do të bëhej viti i mrekullive të Ajnshtajnit. Shkrimtari shkencor Bill Bryson shprehet me stilin e tij tipik: artikulli i parë i Ajnshtajnit shpjegon natyrën e dritës dhe kjo i dha atij çmimin Nobel më 1921. Artikulli i dytë provoi se atomet ekzistojnë vërtet. Dhe i treti thjesht ndryshoi të gjithë botën. Ishte puna revolucionarizuese e Ajnshtajnit mbi një teori të re të hapësirës dhe kohës që më vonë u njoh si teoria e relativitetit. Ajnshtajni nuk e pëlqeu fillimisht këtë emërtim. Ai dëshironte emërtesën teoria e absolutivitetit. Megjithatë, fakt mbeti se traktati i titulluar Mbi elektrodinamikën e trupave të lëvizshëm është parë si një nga kontributet shkencore më të mëdha të të gjitha kohërave dhe fare kthjellët mund të jetë ideja më madhështore që ka dalë ndonjëherë nga qenia njerëzore. Artikulli përmban jo shënime apo cilësime, por fuqimisht matematikë dhe asnjë referencë ndaj punëve të tjera. Ajnshtajni lindi më 1879 në Ulm, por familja e tij lëvizi për në Mynih kur ai qe vetëm 6 javësh. Alberti ishte një fëmijë jashtëzakonisht i qetë. Ai nuk nisi të flasë para se të mbushte tre mote dhe kur shkoi në të dymbëdhjetin filloi të mësojë gjeometri duke studiuar shkrimet e Euklidit. Atij ia kishte endja të zbulonte misteret e botës. Pavarësisht këtyre aspiratave të larta, ecuria e tij në shkollë ishte pa ndonjë domethënie përndritëse. Më në fund ai e përfundoi shkollën dhe shkoi në Itali (ku jetonin prindërit e tij), por me synim për të studiuar në Zyrih. Më 1900 ai u laureua nga Instituti Zviceran i Teknologjisë (Swiss Institute of Technology) në Zyrih me diplomën e mësuesit të matematikës. Atëherë, teksa punonte në një zyrë kërkimesh, ai martohet me Mileva Mariç, me të cilën kishin studiuar bashkë. Ende fëmijë Ajnshtajni mendonte mbi atë se çngjet e diçka kur ajo lëviz aq shpejt sa edhe drita dhe rreh një valë drite e cila lëviz me të. Ai nuk gjeti një përgjigje që ta kënaqte për atë çështje, por ai nuk rreshti kurrë së menduari për të. Ai ishte përsosmërisht i aftë për të dhënë mendime të shumta mbi një çështje të veçantë për vite të tëra. Në rrugën nga shtëpia e tij për në zyrën ku punonte ai do të bënte ecejake të gjata trotuareve të Bernës. Pak nga pak mendimet e tij nisën të zhvillohen. Ai spontanisht filloi nga çështja e thelbit të hapësirës dhe kohës. Në këtë kohë ai dëgjoi për rezultatet e një eksperimenti të Michelson-it dhe Morley-it bërë në SHBA. Qëllimi i këtij eksperimenti ishte matja e shpejtësisë së dritës në lidhje me tokën e cila lëvizte me një shpejtësi të konsiderueshme rreth Diellit. Ishte e qartë se do të kishte diferenca në shpejtësie e dritës si pasojë e ndryshimeve në sistem. Por efekte të tilla nuk u gjetën. Shpejtësia e dritës dilte të ishte absolutisht e pandryshueshme. Në fund Ajnshtajni adoptoi pandryshueshmërinë e shpejtësisë së dritës si një parim. Sipas hipotezës së tij, drita përhapet në hapësirë me një shpejtësi konstante C. Megjithëse këto përfundime kundërshtonin rregullat e provuara të mekanikës, kjo nuk e shqetësoi Ajnshtajnin aspak. Nëse atij i dilte kësisoj, ai kishte të drejtë. Shpejtësia e dritës është më e larta shpejtësi e arritur në contincum-in toe hapësirë  kohë. Drita ecën me 299.792.459 km/s. Por nga fiksimi i shpejtësisë së dritës hapësira dhe koha bëhen relative. Në një sistem referimi të lëvizshëm koha rrjedh më ngadalë sesa një që është në prehje. Shën Agustini më herët ka shkruar: Koha është një lumë plot me ngjarje. Rrjedha e tij është e fuqishme Sa shpejt shfaqet diçka, po ashtu ajo noton larg përsëri. Megjithatë, Shën Agustini nuk e dinte se rrjedha e kohës nuk është konstante, por e varur nga vend shikimi ynë i kushteve të lëvizjes. Njutoni kishte futur hapësirën dhe kohën në fizikë përmes një rruge të thjeshtë. Ai thoshte se koha ecën rregullisht nga njëri çast në tjetrin. Por madje në kohën e Njutonit pati dyshime Leibnitz, për shembull, mendonte se koha nuk është asgjë më shumë sesa një gjuhe që na ndihmon ne të lidhim ngjarjet me njëra-tjetrën. Në një botë pa ndryshim që nuk ka ngjarje, nuk do të kishte kohë. Ajnshtajni iu qas pranë konceptit të Leibnitzit pa e aduptuar atë plotësisht. Por në pikëvështrimin e ri të Ajnshtajnit rrjedhja e kohës është më së pakti diçka që varet nga sistemi. Rrjedhja e kohës në sisteme të lëvizshme përcaktohet nga një faktor i quajtur faktori gama. Për shpejtësi modeste ky faktor është praktikisht i barabartë me 1 dhe në këtë rast koncepti i Njutonit është i vlefshëm. Por nëse është rreth 30000 km/s, e cila është 10% e shpejtësisë së dritës, faktori ndryshon me rreth 1.005. Në 99% të shpejtësisë së dritës faktori gama është 7, kësisoj në këtë lloj sistemi koha ecën 7 herë më ngadalë se në një sistem në prehje. Faktori gama rritet kur shpejtësia i afrohet shpejtësisë së dritës. Kur arrihet kjo, faktori gama është i pafundëm në madhësi. Për këtë arsye është e pafundme për trupin me masë të lëvizë me shpejtësi si të dritës apo edhe më të mëdha. Siç dihet kuantet e dritës, fotonet nuk kanë masë. Le të medojmë se jemi duke vëzhguar një astronaut i cili është duke lëvizur larg nga toka nën një përshpjetim konstant, për shembull me rritje të njëjtë të shpejtësisë sikur diçka bie lirisht në tokë. Në këtë rast shpejtësia është 9.8 m/s. Le të themi se austronauti po lëviz drejt galaktikës Andromeda, e cila është 2 milionë vjet dritë larg nesh. Pasi austronauti ka përshkruar gjysmën e rrugës, ai ndalet së përshpejtuari dhe ngadalëson lëvizjen, kështu ai mbërrin në rajonin e Andromedës me shpejtësi më të ngadaltë. Është e lehtë të llogaritësh se kjo do duhej ti merrte atij apo asaj 30 vjet. Gjatë kësaj kohe mbulon një total prej dy milionë vjetësh dritë. Astronauti atëherë kthehet mbrapsht dhe arrin sërish në Tokë 30 vjet më vonë, megjithatë në Tokë kanë kaluar 4 milionë vjet, astronauti ka jetuar vetëm 60 vjet. Duke e zgjeruar teorinë e relativitetit, Ajnshtajni më në fund mbërriti tek formula e famshme në fizikë E =mc2. Kjo do të thotë se energjia dhe masa janë forma të ndryshme të së njëjtës substancë. Në këtë kohë Ajnshtajni ishte duke menduar vetëm për transformimin e një pjese shumë të vogël të masës siç janë ato në atomet radioaktive. Por tashmë ne e dimë se formula është shumë më e gjerë. Një proton apo bërthama e një atomi hidrogjen transformohet krejtësisht në energji radioaktive kur vepron kundër një thërmije, një antiproton. Albert Ajnshtajn, një superyll. 1909 Ajnshtjani u largua nga zyra e tij për të nisur një karrierë universitare. Ai ligjëroi në Universitetin e Zyrihut, në Universitetin e Bernës dhe më pas edhe në Pragë. Më 1912 ai u kthye në Zyrih. Më 1914 Akademia prusiane e Shkencave në Berlin i afroi atij një vend si lektor në Institutin e Fizikës Kajser Wilhelm. Kur mori çmimin Nobel disa vite më vonë ai ishte një figurë qendrore e mendimit botëror. Gjatë Republikës së Vajmarit Ajnshtajni ishte një pacifist. Vrullshëm me idetë e tij të fuqishme shoqërore dhe përfitoi lëvizjen e armiqësisë antisemitiste. Ndërsa ai tashmë gjendej në Shba. Me gruan e tij të dytë Elsa Lowenthol librat e tij ishin djegur në Gjermani dhe Hitleri kishte marrë pushtetin më 1933. Ai qe i tronditur prej krimeve masive të kryera nga nazistët e për këtë ai kurrë nuk vuri më këmbën në Gjermani. Ai pranoi një ftesë nga Instituti për Studime të Avancuara në Princeton, ku ai qëndroi deri sa vdiq. Ai fuqimisht punoi mbi një përshkrim apo ide të kuptueshme të gravitetit dhe elektromagnetizmit. Këto ishin çështje të vështira dhe ai nuk mundi të gjejë një zgjidhje të kënaqshme. Në korrik të 1945 një shpërthim i fuqishëm tronditi shkretëtirën e Nju-Meksikos (SHBA) me të cilin për herë të parë ishte ndezur nga mbushje bërthamore. Një pjesëz e vogël lënde ishte transformuar në rrezatim. Edhe dy teste të tjera bombash të tilla dolën të suksesshme. Në gusht të 1945 ato u ndezën mbi Japoni, në Nagasaki dhe Hiroshima. Megjithatë, fizikanët nuk shpikën bombën atomike, ata thjesht e sollën atë në Tokë nga Dielli. Po Ajnshtajni vetë? I alarmuar prej njoftimeve që kishte marrë ai i shkroi presidentit Rusvelt në gusht të 1939 se Gjermania mund të ishte e aftë të prodhonte bombën atomike. Kjo letër qe vendimtare në themelimin e Projektit Manhatan për ndërtimin e bombës atomike. Ky ishte një gabim fatal, tha Ajnshtajni më vonë, dhe sigurisht shembulli më i madh tragjik i fuqisë dhe i pafuqisë së shkencës. Më 1950 ai shkroi se ai kurrë nuk mori pjesë në projekte me natyrë ushtarake, as kreu ndonjë kërkim që të mund të kishte lidhje me armën atomike. Gjatë viteve të pasluftës ai u përfshi aktivist në veprimtari për një rend botëror që e dënon dhe e ndalon kërcënimin bërthamor. Gjithashtu, ai mbështeti krijimin e shtetit të Izraelit. Ajnshtajni në anën tjetër ishte një i dashuruar i detit dhe i muzikës, pacifist dhe jo konformist i paepur. Ajnshtajni vdiq në Princeton, më 18 prill 1955. Në të gjithë Gjermaninë dhe mbarë viti 2005 është quajtur Viti i Ajnshtajnit, pasi më 1905 ai tronditi fizikën dhe ndryshoi botën me anë të 5 eseve të mrekullueshme, pra jemi 100 vjet pas revolucionit në fizikë.

----------


## ice_storm

Nuk e di nqs e ka shkruajtur njeri me perpara por besoj qe nje nder njerezit qe ka ndikuar ne jeten e Albert Einstein eshte dhe gruaja e tij Mileva Maric. Shume spekullime jane hedhur ne per vdekjen e saj por arsyeja asnjehere nuk eshte bere e ditur. Milena Malic  ka qene nje fizikante dhe besoj qe ajo i ka dhene ndihmen me te madhe Einstein ne teorine e relativitetit per te mos thene qe ka qene ajo qe e ka bere ate teori. 

Nqs do te lexoni biografine e Einstein ose keni paksa njohuri nga jeta e tij, mbas vdekjes se Milenas , Einstein nuk arriti te bente asnje teori tjeter. me shume se 30 vitet e fundit te jetes se tij (qe rastesisht i perkasin periudhes mbas vdekjes se se shoqes) Einstein kerkoi qe te bente lidhjen ndermjet 4 forcave te natyres, gje qe nuk arriti dot ta bente.

----------


## be_wild

Albert Einstein arriti te zbulonte dhe nxorri ne jete shume teori dhe formula qe sot gjejn me se miri zbatim ne teknologjin moderne te ketyre viteve: Aparatet fotografik dixhital; telefonat mobil; satelitet me moderne etj etj. Teoria e relativitetit beri te mundur te kuptojm aq shume gjera dhe i dha nje dimension te ri fizikes moderne. Por cfare nuk arriti te zbulonte Einstein. Teorit e tij mund te gjejn zbatim ne trupat e medhej, ne veshtrimin e planeteve, ne makrofizik, por nese veshtrojm ne mikrofizike, gjithcka ndryshon. Ketu del fizika kuantike me themelues danezin Bohr. Ndersa Einstein ne vitet e fundit te jetes se tij mundohej te mos i pranonte dicka te tille. Nuk mund te themi qe teoria e Einstein nuk vlen dhe ajo e fizikes kuantike eshte me e sakte, si dhe te kunderten, sepse te dyja teorite gjejn zbatim ne dy fusha ne ndryshme. Einstein u perpoq te zbulonte nje teori qe do te ishte lidhja e kater formulave kryesore dhe elementare ne fizik(Theory of Everything TEO), por nje gje te tille nuk arriti ta zbulonte dot. Kjo teori do te ishte zbulimi me i madh i te gjitha kohrave, do te zbulonte egzistencen tone si dhe per sa kohe do ti rezistonte Universi zmadhimit te tij. Ne fiziken moderne hyn ne loje dhe "Teoria e Stringeve" (String=Fije) te cilat jan pjeset me te vogla elementare qe njihen, dhe te cilet i krijon karakteristikat vetem me ane te lekundjeve qe ato bejn. Per perfytirimin e kesaj teorie duhen njohuri ne fizik dhe ne matematike, dhe nuk nevojiten me 3 apo 4 dimensione por 11 D. Dicka eshte e sigurt deri tani, vertetimi i kesaj teorie akoma nuk eshte vertetuar dhe mbase mund te duhen dhe shume vite pune per te arritur ne perfundim. Dhe perderisa teoria akoma nuk eshte vertetuar, shume njerez e shohin se Fizika e sotme moderne po kthehet ne filozofi................

----------


## BvizioN

Ne Nentor te vitit 1919,ne moshen 40 vjeqare Albert Ajnshtajn kthehet ne nje celeberty nate,fale nje eklipsi Solar.Nje eksperiment kish konfirmuar se rrezet e drites nga yjet e larget ishin te devijuara nga graviteti i Diellit ne te njejetn sasi qe Anjshtani kish parashikuar ne teorine e gravitetit,ne relativitetin e pergjithshem.Teoria e pregjithshme e realtivitetit ishte teoria a pare e madhe mbi gravitetin qe nga koha e Isak Newtonit,250 vjet me pare.

Anjshtani behet ne nje hero!Kryeartikujt fillojne te zene faqet kryesore te gazetave kudo neper bote.Ne 8 Nentor te vitit 1919 pershembull gazeta britanike _Times_  shkruan nje artikull me titull "Revolucioni ne shkence/Anjshtan VS Newton.Planeti ish i munduar nga lufta e pareboterore dhe kish  etje per nje shenje nobeliteti njerzor,dhe taman ne kohe ketu ish zhenia modeste e shkences qe ne menyre te dukshme ish i interesuar vetem ne intelektualitet dhe shkence,Albert Anjshtan.

*Esenca e Gravitetit*

C'fare ishte relativititi i pergjithshem? Teoria e meparshme e Anjshtanit mbi kohen dhe hapesiren nxjerr ne dukje se distanca dhe koha nuk jane absolute !Intervali i tik-takut te nje ore psh varet nga levizja e obzervuesit te kesaj ore.E njejat gje me gjatesine e metrit psh.E publikuar ne vitin 1915,teoria e relativitetit te pregjithshem nxjerr ne pah se graviteti dhe levizja kryen efekt ne hapesire 
dhe kohe.Ideja kryesore i teorise se relativitetit te pergjithshem eshte ...graviteti qe terheq ne nje drejtim eshte komplet ekuivalent me shtytjen e objektit nga ana tjeter.Ne nje makine pershembull,qe rrit shpejtesine ne drejtim perpara te duket sikur forca e gravitetit te terheq pas ne mbeshtetesen e sendiles.Ose kur je ne nje ashensor qe ngrihet me shpejtei lart..te duket sikur graviteti te terheq poshte ne dysheme.

Nese Graviteti eshte ekuivalent me shtytjen,dhe nese levizja kryen efekt ne masen e kohes dhe hapesires (siq tregon ne relativitetin special) atehere si rrjedhim dhe graviteti do beje dicka te tille.Psh graviteti i cdo mase si ajo e diellit tone,ka efektin e mbeshtjellejes se kohes dhe hapesires rreth saj.Psh kendet e nje trekendeshi nuk perfundojne ne 180 grade dhe intervali i tik-takut te nje ore eshte me i ngadalte ne afersi te gravitetit te nje mase si ajo e diellit tone.

Shume nga parashikimet e relativitetit te pergjithshem,si psh dredhimi i rrezes se drites nga graviteti apo grafiku i vogel ne orbiten e Merkurit jane plotesiht te konfirmuara me anen e eksperimenteve.Dy nga parashikimet me interesante,dhe mbase teper te pamundura per tu konfirmuar ne menyre te plote ndonjehere jane ekzistenca e shpellave te zeza (Black Holes) dhe efekti i gravitetit ne Univers si shpelle (cosmology).

----------


## hoti

te Albert  Einstein

----------


## hoti

askushi nuk ekupton  por qdo njeri thot  Albert Einstein

----------


## hoti

edhe nje pas kesaj vjen

----------


## hoti

me falni nese kam tepruar  skam qka te them me teper tung

----------


## Big Blue

Fakte te vogla....

-Ajnshtajnit nuk iu dha cmimi Nobel per Teorine e Relativitetit.
-Ne vitin 1952, ai refuzoi postin e presidentit te Izraelit.
-Elementi einstenium eshte i emeruar pas tij.

----------

